# Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008



## patrock84 (14. Dezember 2007)

*Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Hallo, 

da ein bißchen durchgesickert ist, das eventuell eine neue Marktübersicht zu CPU-Kühlern kommt, wünsche ich mir folgende Kühler:

Scythe Ninja CU (wegen den "globalen" Charts
Scythe Zipang
Nanoxia CX-12 ThreeSixty
Zerotherm NV-120 Nirvana
Noiseblocker CoolScraper Rev. 3 - 2008
Noctua NH-U12P
Xigmatek HDT D1264
Xigmatek HDT D1284
OCZ HydroJet

Schön wäre, wenn es eine komplettes Diagramm gibt, mit den Temperaturergebnissen der letzten Marktübersicht mit einzubeziehen, damit man diese Kühler besser einordnen kann.
Eine aktuelle Wärmeleitpastenübersicht wäre auch nett 


 OCZ Freeze
 Arctic Cooling MX-2 (oder wie diese heißt)
 Noctua NT-H1
 Coollaboratory Liquid Pro // Metal Pad 
 Thermalright Chill Factor 
 Arctic Silver 5 
 Arctic Silver Ceramique


----------



## Atosch (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

AU ja des wäre ine feine Sache. Und bei den Scythe Produkten wäre es interessant den unterschied zwischen pushpin und retention Modul Befestigung herauszuarbeiten. auch bei den älteren wie dem Mugen und dem normalen Ninja.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Juhu ein Wuschzettel für die neue Ausgabe^^
Also ich würde mir einen Test vom GigaByte G33M-DS2R wünschen 
Mal im Ernst mir ist aufgefallen, dass ihr bei PCGH fast ausschließlich ATX Mainboards testet. Und das besonders bei den übertatkungsfreudigen Chipsätzen von Intel. Da ich aber auf der Suche nach einem MicroATX Board war, habe ich die Mainboardtests immer überblättert. Ihr müsst ja nicht zu hauf mATX Bretter testen aber so ein bis zwei Boards pro Ausgabe dürfte doch zu machen sein und vorallendingen gucken ob die OC tauglich sind . Naja lassts euch durch den Kopf gehen, wäre auf jeden Fall nett.
MFG


----------



## Eiche (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

emm das gibt es beides, WLP und CPU-Kühler, schon in der aktuellen PCGH EXTENDED(01/2008)
aber ein Tastatur vergleich währe mal wieder interessant oder Headset und Soundkarten


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

LCD-TVs aus Gamer/PC-Nutzer Sicht wär nicht schlecht, da gibts einige Schirme, die z.B. kein 1:1 Pixelmapping beherrschen oder keinen abschaltbaren Deinterlacer haben...


----------



## patrock84 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*



> emm das gibt es beides, WLP und CPU-Kühler, schon in der aktuellen PCGH EXTENDED(01/2008)



Gut, das ging aber nicht aus dieser News hervor, auch die angehangenen Bilder deuten es auch nicht an. Kannst du bitte prüfen, welche Kühler und WLP von den oben genannten getestet wurden?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=623865

EDIT: Zu dem war die letzten Kühler-Marktübersicht in der 12/07 mit mehr 15 oder 18 Kühlern, ich glaube kaum, dass für die Extended komplett neue getestet wurden 

PS: Ich sehe gerade, dass mein Rechner es in die Extended geschafft hat  - dachte das kommt in die PCGH Extreme ^^


----------



## Eiche (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

weniger unterschiedliche Daten und Preislisten(die sind fast alle unterschiedlich von den Preisangaben)

Eure CPU und GPU liste (P/L liste) umfangreicher und aktueller zu machen


----------



## Wassercpu (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Ich will die 780I bretter im Test...  und ne 1024mb 8800gt


----------



## Düsi 800 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Na und ich möchte mal den CPU Kühler "Aero cool GT1000" getestet sehen wollen...
Das beste wäre halt ein Extraheft mit nur Tests darin. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht gibts sowas ja mal...


----------



## patrock84 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Der GT1000 ist schon seit mindestens 2004 auf dem Markt und technisch längst überholt. Bei den Heatpipes handelt es sich auch noch nicht um solche effizienten wie sie bei aktuellen Kühler eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Düsi 800 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Na und, mein Pentium D kühlt er auf 40°C und das unhörbar!!!


----------



## Marbus16 (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Sagt welches Programm? Und in welchem Lastzustand?


----------



## exa (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

ich hätte gern größere Monitore im Test, wie den HannsG 28er und den Viewsonic aus euren News von der Hauptseite

zudem wäre es cool wenn ihr eure Vorraussage halten könntet und das Speicher Roundup kommt...


----------



## Mr.Maison (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Ich würde mir Test von folgendem wünschen:

5.1 / 7.1 Headsets + Soundkarten
AM2+ Boards
Gehäuse bis 100


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*



exa schrieb:


> ich hätte gern größere Monitore im Test, wie den HannsG 28er und den Viewsonic aus euren News von der Hauptseite
> 
> zudem wäre es cool wenn ihr eure Vorraussage halten könntet und das Speicher Roundup kommt...


Was willst darüber denn wissen, was es nicht schon zu wissen gibt??
Der Test wäre auf jeden Fall alles andere als Positiv, however, hier ein ausführlicher Thread, in dems alles zu lesen gibt, was man über das gerät wissen sollte, besonders auf den letzten 10, 20 Seiten...

Kurzum: kauf dir lieber 'nen guten 24", hast wesentlich mehr Freude dran!


----------



## Henner (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*



patrock84 schrieb:


> Scythe Ninja CU
> Scythe Zipang
> Nanoxia CX-12 ThreeSixty
> Zerotherm NV-120 Nirvana
> ...


Ninja CU, Nirvana NV120, Coolscraper 3 und NH-U12P sind auf jeden Fall dabei, die habe ich schon hier . CX-12 und Hydrojet sind bislang nicht lieferbar, vielleicht kommen die noch rechtzeitig; beim Zipang stehen die Chancen ganz gut. Versprechen kann ich aber nichts. Der D1264 wird höchstwahrscheinlich dabei sein, vielleicht der D1284.



patrock84 schrieb:


> Schön wäre, wenn es eine komplettes Diagramm gibt, mit den Temperaturergebnissen der letzten Marktübersicht mit einzubeziehen, damit man diese Kühler besser einordnen kann.
> Eine aktuelle Wärmeleitpastenübersicht wäre auch nett


Beides ist geplant, ja


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was willst darüber denn wissen, was es nicht schon zu wissen gibt??
> Der Test wäre auf jeden Fall alles andere als Positiv, however, hier ein ausführlicher Thread, in dems alles zu lesen gibt, was man über das gerät wissen sollte, besonders auf den letzten 10, 20 Seiten...
> 
> Kurzum: kauf dir lieber 'nen guten 24", hast wesentlich mehr Freude dran!


Wieviel Leute besitzen denn bereits das nicht lieferbare Gerät?


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wieviel Leute besitzen denn bereits das nicht lieferbare Gerät?



Es gibt durchaus einige Geräte in Deutschland, wenn du den Link zum Fdlxx weiter verfolgst, siehst, das jemand (schlechte) Fotos von einem Gerät gemacht hat, das beim Saturn stand, allgemein ist die Qualität dieses Schirms sehr schlecht, ein TN Panel bei einem 28" Gerät, aufgrund der Blickwinkelabhängigkeit, eine sehr schlechte idee...


----------



## Düsi 800 (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Sagt welches Programm? Und in welchem Lastzustand?



Na ja, mit Speedfan und dem Asus Tool AI-Nos.Ich hab geschaut, beim bilderbearbeiten...


----------



## PCGH_Chris (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Danke für die Anregungen; ich poste hier mal einen groben Überblick der Themen in der 03; spezielle Wünschen zu den Artikeln am besten hier in diesem Thread schreiben.  

PCGH 03:
- MÜ CPU-Kühler (siehe Henners Post)
- 22-Zoll-TFTs (ggf. auch 19-Zöller)
- Speichermodule (DDR2/DDR3; DDR3 ist wohl für die meisten noch eher uninteressant)

- Praxisspecial Bildqualität in Spielen (AA/AF, Auflösungen etc. - Status: angedacht; wir haben recht viel zum Thema gemacht, daher kann das noch gekippt werden)

In der *02* kommen 
- Phenom-Boards
- 20 neue Mittelklasse-Grafikkarten (8800 GT, neue GTS, HD38x-Karten)
edit: - SATA-Festplatten bis 1 TByte


----------



## the Canadier (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Wie wäre es mit einem Test von 500GB Sata Festplatten?


----------



## Henner (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*



the Canadier schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Test von 500GB Sata Festplatten?


In Ausgabe 02/03 findet Ihr einen ausführlichen Test von 15 aktuellen SATA-Festplatten - von 500 bis 1.000 GByte. Heft kommt am 2. Januar.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> PCGH 03:
> - 22-Zoll-TFTs (ggf. auch 19-Zöller)



Versucht lieber 24 Zöller zu nehmen, 22" TFTs wurden erst in der aktuellen c't getestet, ein weiterer Test in 2-3 Monaten tut eigentlich nicht not...

Nehmt euch, wie gesagt, lieber größere zur Brust (24-28", letztere nur, wenn ihr euch 'nen Verriss traut)


----------



## px2 (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

wie wärs mal mit ner übersicht an  via boards und prozzis


----------



## EGThunder (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit ner Marktübersicht für 120/140er Lüfter aus? Oder ein Test von UMTS-Karten? Meine geht nur bis 1,8Mbit/s. Da wäre evtl. bald mal ne neue fällig.

EG

Edit: Evtl. auch überhaupt mal auf das Thema alternatives Internet, außer DSL, eingehen. Würde mich z.B. mal interessieren ob die Pingzeiten in Spiele durch neuere Karten (UMTS/HSDPA) auch besser werden.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> PCGH 03:
> - Speichermodule (DDR2/DDR3; DDR3 ist wohl für die meisten noch eher uninteressant)



Es wäre toll vorallendingen 2GiB Module bzw 4GiB Kits a 2 Module zu testen, weil zu 1GiB Modulen bzw zu 2 GiB Kits gibts schon so viele Tests da braucht man nicht noch einen 1001 davon 
Zumal bei den Preisen (und 64 bit Betriebssystem) solche 2GiB Module sehr interessant sind. Denn meine 4 Speicherslots will ich nicht mit 4 x 1GiB verschwenden  und vielen geht es sicher ähnlich.
MFG


----------



## der_schnitter (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Mich hat das Thema Quantencomputer(irgendwann in ner PCGH) wahnsinnig fasziniert und ich wünsche mir mehr davon!(wenn es noch mehr zu erklären gibt)


----------



## Henner (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*



EGThunder schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit ner Marktübersicht für 120/140er Lüfter aus?


140er gibt's leider nur wenige, aber eine 120-mm-Marktübersicht kommt demnächst.


----------



## Henner (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*



der_schnitter schrieb:


> Mich hat das Thema Quantencomputer(irgendwann in ner PCGH) wahnsinnig fasziniert und ich wünsche mir mehr davon!(wenn es noch mehr zu erklären gibt)


Ja, das ist ein schönes Thema - vorerst ist aber kein weiterer Artikel darüber geplant.


----------



## ulukay (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Aid0, Raid1, Raid5, Raid10, Single Raptor vergleiche
und zwar mit Ladezeiten von Games (keine synthetischen Benchmarks) 

das ganze auf Onboard Controller, einem 3Ware, einem Promise Supertrak und einem Areca

damit sich das ganze Aid0 geplärre in den Foren endlich mal aufhört


----------



## kmf (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Ich wünsch mir mal einen echt objektiven Hintergrundbericht mit klar belegten Ergebnissen sogenannter Systemtools wie Tune Up, WinOptimizer etc. Was ich so alles im Bekanntenkreis höre, welche Wunderdinger das doch sind, lässt mir manchmal die Nackenhaare ansteigen.


----------



## kmf (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Noch ein Wunsch ...

Hab mir eben den RivaTuner in der Version 2.06 installiert. Erst einmal mault der über meinen Treiber 169.21. Zum zweiten hab ich gemerkt, dass ich eigentlich null Plan von dem Teil hab. Wo kann man noch mal die im Treiber nicht abstellbaren Optimierungen abstellen. Ich such mich noch zum Appelkörbchen. 

Ergo wünsch ich mir einen kleinen Crashkurs mit den wichtigsten Einstellungen. *ganzliebguck*


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Kommt vielleicht etwas spät aber...

Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen, was mit den Slot-In Laufwerken geschehen ist und wie/ob die Hersteller neue Slot-In-Laufwerke geplant haben. Habe auch einen Thread dazu HIER

Vielleicht kriegt ihr da was raus.


----------



## patrock84 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*



> 140er gibt's leider nur wenige, aber eine 120-mm-Marktübersicht kommt demnächst.


Deswegen könnte man doch mal schauen, was die derzeitigen Lüfter konnen? Wenn schon Lian Li Gehäuse mit mehr als drei 140mm Lüfter bringt, dann sollte man den Markt beobachten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Ein Test 'AGP Retro' gegen aktuelles PCIe System mit aktuellen Spielen wäre wünschenswert, sowas gibts irgendwie nicht so recht im Netz...

Bzw ein grober CPU Überblick.

Wichtig ist, das auch alte P4 und besonders K7 mit bei sind (beim P4 kann man ja schummeln und die CPU in ein aktuelles BOard einbauen, Preskopp reicht, nordwald wär natürlich besser aber nicht soo wichtig).

Das ganze mit verschiedenen GraKas, z.B. HD2600 oder 7600GS AGP und PCIe , X1950 PRO AGP und PCIe.


----------



## EGThunder (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Was mir an den 140mm Lüftern gefällt, das die schön flach sind. Nur halb so dick wie 120mm Lüfter. Zumindest meine beiden von Aerocool sind so dünn.

Gerade weil es nur wenige 140mm Lüfter gibt, wäre es nicht schlecht zu wissen welche etwas taugen. 

EG


----------



## Bimek (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Home - "Server" für den 24 / 7 Betrieb... (jeglicher Art, von alter Kiste bis TOP-home)
sparsam, lautlos, teamed NICs , Backup Software, Hardware Raid5, remote tools (nicht AllerweltsKram bitte), Optimierung fürs Streamen, versciedene OS usw usw

Alles was in diese Richtung geht......

evtl auch als Workshop mit Webserver, StreamingServer, MailServer......


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Ja, Bimek, sowas in der ARt interessiert mich auch, ebenso wie das Tyan n3600S in einem µATX Cube mit 2 2350 

Aber das wär wohl etwas Overkill und würds NT dieser Kisten killen 

Aber so ein "Home"server Workshop wäre schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Themenwünsche für die Ausgabe 03/2008*

Danke für die zahlreichen Anregungen - wir haben alles notiert und versuchen, den Wünschen so gut es geht nachzukommen.

Da die Ausgabe 03 derzeit in den letzten Zügen liegt, bitte ich darum, in diesem Thread weiterzudiskutieren:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=9696

(Thread closed)


----------

